# Sistema de audio en mi auto



## Baruck (Ene 24, 2011)

Buenas tardes! como verán este es mi primer post en este foro, el cual me parece muy interesante y de gran ayuda!!

Lo que tengo planeado hacer es un sistema de audio casero para mi auto, el cual es un fiat 850 del año 70. Estoy buscando ya desde hace tiempo circuitos amplificadores, pre amplificadores y todas esas cosas pero la verdad no se por donde empezar... que es lo que debería hacer primero?? lo que quiero es que el sistema amplifique la señal de un mp3 (para el cual necesito de un pre amplificador) y también tengo planeado hacer unos parlantes caseros (he encontrado un parlante casero de alta fidelidad en esta web http://www.josepino.com/?homemade-hifi-speaker, lo cual ya tengo todos los materiales) ustedes creen que estos parlantes son buenos? o puedan servir de algo? me gustaría mucho poder ir paso a paso en la construcción de este sistema de audio, y porque no ir posteando los progresos.. muchas gracias de antemano .

pd. tengo conocimientos de electrónica básica y lo que no sé, pues lo buscaré!


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 24, 2011)

No creo que sean tan "alta fidelidad" como dicen, debe tener una respuesta en frecuencia horrible: es un plato...

Más fácil comprar un parlante real y problema solucionado...

Un saludo,
Gonzalo


----------



## Baruck (Ene 25, 2011)

Bueno quizá tengas razón, pero de todas formas me da muchas ganas de construirlo.... gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 25, 2011)

*Baruck*



> estos parlantes son buenos? o puedan servir de algo? me gustaría mucho poder ir paso a paso en la construcción de este sistema de audio





> Bueno quizá tengas razón, pero de todas formas me da muchas ganas de construirlo....



bueno, me parese que estas decidido, así que tendrías que empezar por lo que ya tienes, o sea los parlantes. y seria bueno que nos dijeras y postearas tus experiencias
vi la pagina que mencionas, y bueno, tengo mis dudas de su calidad en sonido. pero si no los pruebas no lo sabras
lo demas pre y amplis, en el foro encontraras de variado tipo asi que adelante aca estamos


----------



## oscarillo (Ene 27, 2011)

Avientate a hacerlo camarada. asi aprendes y aprendemoscon tu paso apaso. solo en cuanto a la resistencia del plato lo dudo algo. tambien existen repuestos economicos para bocinas podrias hacerlo mismo pero con un repuesto.


----------



## mauu (Mar 12, 2011)

Hola, Yo te recomiendo que hagas el TDA 7375 en formato doble bridge funciona con 12v especial para auto o fuente vieja de alimentacion, es muy bueno (yo lo arme y funca perfecto).

Y para los parlantes por lo menos comprate unos 6x9 Noganet, no creo q sean buenos los de plato.

PD: al tda no le hace falta un pre, yo lo conecte al cel y funciona igual con o sin pre, asi q es plata tirada.

Hoja de dato del tda 7375:
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/25150/STMICROELECTRONICS/TDA7375.html

Suerte


----------

